# light brown stool



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

The last few days I have light brown yellowish stool. I also have some cramps mostly in the lower left side. The stool is hard to come out and it's mostly incomplete. Is the color of the stool of any concern ???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No.All shades of brown including yellowish and greenish brown are in the normal range.K


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> No.All shades of brown including yellowish and greenish brown are in the normal range.K


I was going to ask about that because mine has changed lately (not all of the time) to a darker greenish brownish, bordering on blackish. Kind of the color that I used to have when I ate a big dish or two of spinach. OK, now you're saying yuck. <G>I've also been noticing more problems that I associate with IBS, bloating, some little jabby like pins occasionally through my body. I have had two colon scopes in the past 10 years or so, plus one test where they examine esophagus, etc.My IBS tends to be constipation. Sometimes it's several days before I go.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Just read some stuff on the Internet that the stuff in Pepto-bismol can cause them. I've been taking a few swigs of an antacid/bismol type stuff. may be it.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I usually get that a lot when I have stomach pain, it sometimes burns.


----------



## MexicoWasn'tWorthIt (Jul 11, 2007)

I have two young children, and after changing over 1000 diapers, I just wanted to add that poop comes in so many colors and textures! And with a lot of food in it at times (both of my kids are 100% healthy w/ no known or obvious bowel issues). I wouldn't worry about it...However, my mother had very black stools once, and her dr. told her if this con't to happen, she needed to be checked immediately. It can be a sign of internal bleeding.


AllStrZ said:


> I usually get that a lot when I have stomach pain, it sometimes burns.


----------



## Catharina (Aug 7, 2007)

newscat said:


> Just read some stuff on the Internet that the stuff in Pepto-bismol can cause them. I've been taking a few swigs of an antacid/bismol type stuff. may be it.


Peptobismol gives me black stools (usually followed by a few days of C, happy fun time.. not). It's a side effect common with the product.I think I can poo a rainbow.. Although I haven't figured out how to get blue poo.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

hasenfuss said:


> The last few days I have light brown yellowish stool. I also have some cramps mostly in the lower left side. The stool is hard to come out and it's mostly incomplete. Is the color of the stool of any concern ???


I just e-mailed my doctor the same question and he said this kind of color is of no concern. He said even people who don't have IBS can have yellow brownish stool. As a matter of fact, I saw that my 5 year old daughter just had this kind of stool yesterday too. She is healthy and never complaints about her tummy. As silly as it sounds, her kind of poop gave me some reassurance and after the doctor told me it's o.k I am not worried about it anymore.


----------



## redsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

I just posted a question about this, seems like I have this now and then.


----------

